# sad sight: crash at Tennessee, USA



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry if this is a repost. Following is a link from the NAGTROC website's homepage:

http://www.gtrblog.com/media/blogs/gtrblog/Crash/badcrash-001.jpg

It could possibly be the second crash in the USA following the one in NYC. The condition of it looks totaled. I wonder if it can be repaired. Tennessee...that's the new HQ of Nissan USA. I don't think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

OUCH...!! Looks like it had after market suspention fitted...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Those are the factory Bilsteins


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Arg, im guessing these are the people that buy one when they hear stupid people say the car drives itself ?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

shame no one believed me when i said the car needed a lot of skill to control at high speed... you're going to see so many of these crashes...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> shame no one believed me when i said the car needed a lot of skill to control at high speed... you're going to see so many of these crashes...


True, in japan it will be mainly red light crashes, as all the japanese R35 GTR owners I have met, were trying to drive, while phoning to the Kabakura through red lights . . . . I hope no one will crash me in future . .


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeez. That looked a bit nasty......


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Lost for words....I wonder if he will get another one?
He was probably racing a Monte Carlo or an El Camino.


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

some real class one muppets out there

passenger would have been in a bad way from how far the "cell" has collapsed, I assume there wasn't one as the roofs not been hacked off.

rims look very strong as it appears none of the legs have been sheared of the rim


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

and the funny thing is people are modifiying the thing straight off the bat as soon as they pick it up! never been on a track with it before to learn how to drive it either... the guys who set record times at tracks are experienced racing drivers or have had training... yet joe blow with his $100k thinks the car makes him a great driver... good luck insuring the car in 1 year...


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

As we like to say here "More money than brains."


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That looks nasty .


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

plot thickens:

Another GT-R Wreck - Tennesspeed.Net Forums

passenger had broken bones in his legs...

can anyone tell on the 2nd pic if those are dunlops or bridgestones? looks like he crashed into a concrete overhang, or the back of a container lorry. that bonnet is very pushed up.... in fact the bonnet has gone thru the windscreen!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

at least you can buy another one - if you hadn't seen it, this CLK-DTM understeered into a truck in Seoul a couple days ago. The guy had already crashed it once, spent $80,000 and a year for HWA to come up with parts to repair, then crashed it again. So make that 99 in the world, unless some other muppet has crashed his as well. He's just binning the car now, doesn't want to bother with it as he's got so many others uke: I've driven this exact car after the first front-end repair. It has astonishing handling, definitely not what you'd expect from a Benz. You'd have to truly suck at driving to get that car to plow like a diesel Golf on an autocross course.


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

Judging from the second pix at Tennesspeed, it really looks totaled. That will make it the first totaled r35 here in the USA. It looks there will be junkyard parts on the market soon. At least it's good that both of them are okay. Hope they don't wreck another one soon, since I need a used TLC'ed one in the future.

I wonder if there has been a totaled r35 yet around the world...


----------

